# my boys



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

thease are my boys at 4 months i had to hand rear them at 1 week because mum sadly died . they are growing well now and are geting ready to go to there new home with my daughter who will love them to death


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh, now they are exceptionally cute! You did a good job to rear them 
New Zealand Whites? They look like Mclaren(and Mercedes) when he was iccle  
I hope she wont "love them to death" after all that hard work, but love them very very much! 

*Heidi*


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

They're beautiful!


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> Oh, now they are exceptionally cute! You did a good job to rear them
> New Zealand Whites? They look like Mclaren(and Mercedes) when he was iccle
> I hope she wont "love them to death" after all that hard work, but love them very very much!
> 
> *Heidi*


there not newzealand whites there continental giants lol and im sure she wiil take great care of them


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, they look like my new zealands did at the moment  
My next guess was conti's 
They are gorgeous no matter what breed they are 

*Heidi*


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow, what beautiful boys. I can't believe the size of their ears, they fascinate me.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

they are my pride and joy i hate to see them go but they will still be in the famly and they will be only round the corner


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

they are stunning! all the conti giants ive met have had such lovely personalities  just be careful with the lettuce it doesnt contain many vitamins and is so full of water it can give them the runs


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

no thats not lettice its a bit of cabbage i never use lettice when i give cabbage i give them a leaf each but they always what to eat the same leaf and they have two water bottles but only use one its as if they will only share its a good thing in a way


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I've said it before but you deserve to hear it again  But you have done amazingly well with these two...can't believe how young they were when mum died and how they survived....that is really hard!!!!!!!! Well done.

And wow they are gorgeous but huge!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

thanks niki im realy proud to think i me have given thease two a now happy life when it was all touch and go at first


----------

